# Really?



## FA Punk (Dec 13, 2011)

...Really 70+?


----------



## Dromond (Dec 13, 2011)

Ho Ho Tai qualifies. Dunno if anyone else does.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 13, 2011)

Poor guy is gonna be talking to himself. I think some threads could have been combined....LOL


----------



## mossystate (Dec 13, 2011)

I am just amused at how the 70+ are senior posters...but the 60+ are not.


----------



## Dromond (Dec 14, 2011)

It's the aging baby boomer effect.


----------



## imfree (Dec 14, 2011)

50+ would have probably covered the top age forum group pretty well. I'm guessing that 50's, 60's, and 70's, combined, wouldn't get overly active for a single forum. I guess we could visit up here every now-and-then to keep it active.


----------



## Webmaster (Dec 14, 2011)

imfree said:


> 50+ would have probably covered the top age forum group pretty well. I'm guessing that 50's, 60's, and 70's, combined, wouldn't get overly active for a single forum. I guess we could visit up here every now-and-then to keep it active.



There's probably a good argument for (or against) just about any categorization. If you're in your teens or 20s, a 30+ category might seem entirely sufficient to cover the rest of life. If you're older, you may see things quite differently. Myself, when I look back, I generally think of what I've done in my 30s, 40s, 50s, etc. Given that, I felt that making all those categories available was a good thing. In fact, I even felt that there's a psychological difference between being a teenager and being in your 20s.


----------



## Observer (Dec 15, 2011)

There are a few of us "over the hill" gray haired alleged sages still around who can actually remember the Berlin airlift and such things. I'm glad our Webmaster has been so kind as to recognize that we do exist.


----------



## Yakatori (Dec 17, 2011)

I just fear it may become like "a scene."


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 18, 2011)

Dromond said:


> It's the aging baby boomer effect.



Sir, you are the epitome of true poster. I've seen you loitering in all of the age threads and I'm jealous. I want to have that potential.


----------



## Dromond (Dec 19, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Sir, you are the epitome of true poster. I've seen you loitering in all of the age threads and I'm jealous. I want to have that potential.



You will learn, young Padawan. You will learn the ways of the Snark.


----------



## Fat Brian (Dec 19, 2011)

I don't see the point of the 70+ category of a site for fat people, everybody knows fat people don't live that long.


----------



## Webmaster (Dec 26, 2011)

Observer said:


> There are a few of us "over the hill" gray haired alleged sages still around who can actually remember the Berlin airlift and such things. I'm glad our Webmaster has been so kind as to recognize that we do exist.



While to me the Berlin airlift is history, as usually anything that happens before an individual is born is history to him or her, I have always been interested in how people perceive themselves at different stages in their lives. I do know how I felt in my 20s, 30s, 40s and 50s, and, now being 60, I am beginning to explore this new phase of my life, but what is ahead of me I have no idea. I often wonder how people perceive their lives as they get older, but it always seems an inappropriate thing to ask.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Dec 26, 2011)

Webmaster said:


> I am beginning to explore this new phase of my life, but what is ahead of me I have no idea.



Everything hurts, and what doesn't hurt, doesn't work.  And when you see a BBW, your pacemaker makes the garage door go up and down.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 2, 2012)

God Granted, sooner or later we will all end up here in this thread.


----------



## FA Punk (Jan 8, 2012)

Lovelyone said:


> God Granted, sooner or later we will all end up here in this thread.



You before me though! Haha, I kid, I kid, don't hit me lol.


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 16, 2012)

Most days I feel a lot older than70-something, but I hope I never get so old that I don't appreciate a lovely woman of size.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jan 16, 2012)

Awwwwwwwwwww......that's sweet!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Mar 29, 2012)

Dromond said:


> Ho Ho Tai qualifies. Dunno if anyone else does.


*
Such liberties! I think I need a new icon.*





But if you are serious about discussing the issues of old(er) age, I offer this post from four+ years ago - and just as true today.



Ho Ho Tai said:


> This ending fragment is from "Ulysses", by Alfred Lord Tennyson. It was yet another of the poems and declamations used in a brilliant series of ads by the Union Bank of Switzerland. I've been able to find some of these at UTube and elsewhere, but not this.
> 
> I am 70 years old. Many a morning, I breathe these lines to myself, like a morning prayer.
> 
> ...


----------

